# Arnette Chronograph.



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Hello chaps,

my mate has an Arnette chronograph. He's been struggling to get a rubber strap to replace his broken one but its proving difficult. The problem seems to be that the strap at the lugs is curved. It seems to be a 22mm and I've tried the old Seiko dovers rubber strap but to no avail. Just wondering if anyone had ideas on the watch/strap front?

Cheers guys.

Pic without permission


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Fitted rubber can be a problem







if the springbars are Ok then maybe a NATO? Straight springbars can be bent (there is a special tool to do this I think)


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Thanks Jason


----------

